# 350Z ECU Mods?



## qr25madness (May 1, 2005)

Howdy

a friend did some work on his Z, cams, P&P, headers, etc etc... As it is, M3´s have a hard time keeping up with him. Yet his ECU is still stock. I searched technosquare´s site and they don´t have this car listed. Has anyone here had their ECU custom maped? where?

thanx a lot guys


----------



## qr25madness (May 1, 2005)

anyone ???????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

technosquare does indeed to 350z reflashes.


----------



## Audible Mayhem (Aug 28, 2006)

a utec is a much better way to go, it is easy to learn to tune your own car, it is about the same price as a reflash but you can change it whenever you like. check out Turbo XS for more info and pm me if you would like to buy one at a great deal. i also have all the accessories in stock.


----------

